# py27-setuptools fails upgrade



## ProServ (Feb 2, 2018)

Tried upgrading (portmaster -d -y mysql56-server curl) and when it starts with py27-setuptools, upgrade fails with:

`Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to setuptools/command/install_egg_info.py.rej
=> FreeBSD patch patch-setuptools__command__install_egg_info.py failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1`

Any idea how to get past this?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2018)

Errors like this are usually caused by some stale patch file that got left behind in the files/ directory of the port.


----------

